# Vertical Expansions



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

A smaller example, the Irving Zuelke building here in Appleton, WI USA
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...d=U1BJX8zvsZIAWGhx-bYmTg&cbp=12,230.51,,0,-22
was completed in 1932 - up to floor 7. Floors 8 through 12 were added during the mid-late 1950s. Cladding is 'Bedford' limestone from the same quarry, so there has been no difference in color ever since the addition had time to weather.

Local lore has it that its foundation is strong enough to support five more floors.

Mike


----------



## DFDalton (Jul 16, 2009)

philvia said:


> that BCBS expansion in Chicago is beautiful! I never would have even guessed that the two halves were built at different times.
> 
> edit: although, I did notice that you _can_ actually see the difference in cladding


I've never seen the difference in the old vs new cladding look as obvious in real life as it does in this photo. Under most lighting conditions you'd be hard pressed to tell the two halves were built over a decade apart unless someone actually pointed it out. As the new facade weathers, the stainless steel elements will surely fade and match the reflectivity of the old portion. 

Btw, the building was designed and constructed from the start with this expansion in mind, just as it occurred. No structural retrofitting was required to allow the base to bear the extra floors and the atrium even had the empty space needed for the additional elevators.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

I think they've done a very good job. Copying a cw is not as easy. Not all metals look the same, not every glass panel has the same reflectivity and refraction. And you have to take into account their age.


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Tel Aviv:


















And another one:

This:









Will somehow turn into this:


----------



## iamxeddiex (Jan 11, 2007)

I love it! A building gets built and you hate it... You always say, "why couldn't they built it taller and nicer". BAM!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hearst Tower in New York, built upon a 1929 stump originally designed for a much taller tower before the Depression halted those plans:



















The Mid-Continent Tower in Tulsa OK, a 22 story addition to a 14 story Neo-Gothic 1920's office building in the 1980s.



















The New York Palace Hotel, a 1981 55 story tower built over a McKim Mead & White palazzo on Madison Ave.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Another floor was added on to my school, which is South high school in Minneapolis:








you can see the different architecture on the third floor


(photo by google maps)


----------

